# program



## anne (2. Mrz 2005)

könnte mir einer ein programm erstellen in dem ich mit hilfe einer schleife von allen zahlen 1 bis 20 das quadrat und die wurzel anzeigen lässt?


----------



## meez (2. Mrz 2005)

Können schon aber wollen nicht, da sich dies nach Schulaufgabe anhört...


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (2. Mrz 2005)

na ja, eigentlich machen wir sowas nicht, aber das ist kein wirkliches programm (*ausnahme*)

*ZENSIERT*

edited by thE_29: wir machen sowas einfach nicht und aus!


----------



## thE_29 (2. Mrz 2005)

Wir haben beschlossen sowas nicht zu machen und dabei solls auch bleiben, egal wie klein das Programm ist!

Und zU!


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (2. Mrz 2005)

Jo ok dann eben net.. 

@anne: Überleg doch mal n bisschen wie du das machen könntest! Schleifen war schon korrekt. Du hast nen Anfangswert und nen Endwert. Wie du das Quadrat einer Zahl errechnest ist wohl klar, die Wurzel kannst du mit der Funktion Math.sqrt(zahl); berechnen.

Denk bissl nach und poste nen Ansatz


----------



## thE_29 (2. Mrz 2005)

Wenn sie einen Ansatz hätte, hätte sie den auch gepostet!

Bitte lass das Thema zu! Sowas hatten wir schon zu genug!


----------

